# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Z3X Easy-Jtag Plus

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Z3X Easy-Jtag Plus *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *3X Easy-Jtag Plus* is an innovative all in one  service tool for  phone and phone boot  repair, data recovery, SPI  memory programming and many other features. Supports eMMC, ISP, JTAG,  SPI, NAND and much more protocols.   *Z3X Easy-Jtag Plus - Outstanding features:* One click device repair Boot repair Data recoveryeMMC firmware repair Partition management eMMC service operations SPI memory programming *Z3X Easy-Jtag Plus - Hardware features:*Updated Host MCU SAM3X8E (comparing to  LPC1768 in old box)Updated high-speed  FPGA SPARTAN6 (comparing to SPARTAN3 in old box)Updated power management subsystem – full digital PWM with ADC controlAdded Micro-USB connector (if additional power required)Added VCC and VCCQ switch with overcurrent protectionUpdated USB device interface: USB 2.0 480 Mbps (high speed)Integrated ISP engine: Z3X high power pro engine (4 MB/s)ISP support 1 and 4 bit* connectionAdded eMMC 8-bit high-speed interface up to 42 MHzIntegrated NAND* engine: NFC with 4 KB RAM buffer and ECCIntegrated M-PHY* interfaceIntegrated SPI engine: up to 21 MHz clock for popular SPI memory flash ICIntegrated self-test core that excludes 90% faults in productionIntegrated CCID card reader for Z3X Software Use *Z3X Easy-Jtag Plus - Hardware benefits:*Box to Host PC speed increased up to 40 MB/sec JTAG Interface speed increased by 20% eMMC 1 Bit ISP Speed increased up to 4 MB/seceMMC 4 Bit ISP Speed increased up to 12 MB/sec (eMMC 5.0+) ** eMMC 4 Bit Speed up to 18 MB/sec eMMC 8 Bit Speed up to 28 MB/sec (eMMC 5.0+) Compatible with 99% host PC systems and OS Compatibility with old Easy JTAG 1st generation ISP adapters (1 bit) Compatibility with most of the popular eMMC sockets (with supplied adapters)Plug and Play for  Windows OS 8/ 8.1/10 Full support for Windows XP *eMMC Socket - Features:*Made from high quality materialsOver 10K cycles of lifetime performanceSupport for a wide range of eMMC ICsHigh-speed up to 40 MB/sec through 8-bit busEMI resistant design, low noise componentsIntegrated power logic (no need for additional power source)Surge protection - smart fuse driven (0.5A threshold) *Z3X Easy-Jtag Plus Full Set - Package Content:*Easy-JTAG Plus Box HardwareZ3X preactivated card with EasyJTAG PLUS ActivationZ3X EMMC socket (BGA153/169, BGA162/186, BGA221, BGA529)USB A-B cableAdapter set - 5 pcs. (JTAG, ISP 1BIT, ISP 4BIT, U-SOCKET, E-SOCKET)1 year guaranteed free support access
  Due to the onrush of technology and efforts to meet every customer's  demands, the supplier retains the right to change some positions in the  list of cables and accessories coming together with the product.  Therefore, the package content presented above is rather tentative. More  details on the matter can be obtained from our sales managers.
  * Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the  list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some  supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions.    *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
02-05-2019 01:52 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

